# meet Yudda (more pics)



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Meaning: God of War

i thuoght this was fitting for the meanest flowerhorn i have..... i just got this guy last night so he is still settling in but is mean all ready! i like it! here are a few pics tell me what u flowerhorns lovers think.

















































































more pics to come as he settles


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Is he from the new store on Kingsway? I swear I was checking him out just after they opened, regardless beautiful fishy! Doesntt look mean at all, very sweet in fact!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i got him from RSXED off the forum. we do alot of deals so he had this guy and no room so i buoght it off him.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

cant wait till he colors up and the kok grows!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Not bad Peter!!!
You mos def have been bit by the FH bug.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

always liked them now can aford them.......


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the last picture... makes that mean thing, look too adorable..!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

cowis said:


> always liked them now can aford them.......


So true.
With them being so popular you can find local fish for way cheaper & not have to worry about paying for shipping & having a fish DOA.

I still want to get in on Pat next Thailand order.
I didn't get my stuff together before he made the order.
I'd like to get a Thai silk & a Golden base.
I want to make sure I get 1 with strong features.
ie:tail,chin,KOK,stable colors,fins,flowerline,etc.

It's hard with FH because they change quite a bit.
Keep us posted, I have a feeling this guy will turn really red in a few days.
I might try my hand @ breeding Red Texas.
If I can find a nice RT for a good price from Thai. I might just bite.
I've been wanting a nice RT ever since I joined BCA.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

verry ture! yeah RT are awsome! hope this guys get better and colors out!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics:


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks Awesome!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah hes getting used to his tank.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

verry active and hungry! hes a great fish i cuoldnt pass up.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

He brightened up quite a bit!!!
You have 3 nice big FH now.
The collection is getting nice Pete.
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont know about looking nice, that fish looks like a serious ass kicker to me.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats one mean looking FH dude..


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

How big is he compared to you other 2 big guys?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes about 10 inch and my ther is like 8 and the other is like 6 ish lol.altho the 6 inch guy i traded to rsxed as part of the deal for this guy.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

newest pics:


----------



## 604Myth (Apr 27, 2010)

WoW!!, great looking FH!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! yeah really like him.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes getting used to the tank now. coming to the top for food and more active.


----------

